# A Handy jig for machining and grinding



## cathead (Feb 16, 2015)

Here' a jig I made over the weekend to use for sharpening end mills or to use it on the
vertical mill for machining various angles.  Presently it holds a square home made collet block
and set to 30 degrees using a home made angle block as shown on the right.  The possibilities are 
pretty much endless as it could be used in other ways as well.


----------



## churchjw (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice.  Post some pictures of your grinding setup for sharping. I would love to see it in action.

Jeff


----------



## Rick Leslie (Feb 16, 2015)

I would like to see it in action as well. Nice work. Does it have an indexing feature for end mill sharpening?


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like he just unclamps the block and turns it to next flat.


----------



## cathead (Feb 16, 2015)

churchjw said:


> Very nice.  Post some pictures of your grinding setup for sharping. I would love to see it in action.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, 

I would be glad to post some photos and will as soon as I finish setting it up.  It's nothing
fancy but will make unusable end mills usable once again.  I have so many end mills
that I can't use for one reason or another so have a lot of sharpening work to do.  At
first I sharpened only the cutting edge but eventually one has to grind down the secondary
angles as well.  That is why I built the collet blocks and angle jig.  It's kind of an on going
project.  I can sharpen primary angles and secondary angles now but the set up time is
what really slows down the process.  I'm looking for ways to speed things up.  Presently it
takes about 15 minutes to set up and sharpen one end mill and that does not include sharpening
the sides of the end mill.  I may utilize a spin index for that.  Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 16, 2015)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 16, 2015)

GREAT WORK MAN!!!


----------

